# Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?



## Laky (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
Wer kennt ein in Deutschland/Europa erhältliches Fett für Carbon-Bremsscheiben|kopfkrat, bzw. welches Fett kann ich dafür benutzen?


MFG
Laky


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Bist Du sicher das Da Fett oder Öl rangehört????
Ich glaube eher nicht.


----------



## Laky (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*



> Bist Du sicher das Da Fett oder Öl rangehört????



Ja bin ich, bzw. Fett ja, Öl nein!


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Hier gibts Cals Drag Crease:
http://smoothdrag.com/price.html


----------



## heinzrch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Jungs, ich bin mir sicher, dass alte Teflon (Kunststoff) oder Asbestscheiben ohne Fett verbaut werden sollen/ müssen, und war mir bis vor kurzem auch sicher, dass die neuen Carbon-Scheiben trocken verbaut werden. Ich frag gleich mal bei Penn nach, und melde mich wieder (@Peter: danke für den Fred, gib Bescheid, wenn du was von dort brauchst, ich möchte nämlich meine alten Abus auf Carbon-Scheiben umrüsten...)


----------



## Laky (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Cal´s kenne ich natürlich!:m
Dachte da auch eher an eine alternative die ich kurzfristig auch in Europa bekomme|kopfkrat, es wird ja wohl bei 70.000 Mitgliedern hier, jemanden geben der sich mit Angelrollen und deren tuning auskennt|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

MFG
Laky


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Warum willst du die Bremsscheiben fetten ??
Welche Rolle hast du ??

Es gibt nur ganz wenige Rollen wo die Bremsscheiben " etwas " gefettet 
sind, normalerweise macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Laky (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

@Merlin nicht böse sein aber:
Glaube mir ruhig, ich weiß was ich tue:m, das hat schon seinen Sinn aber ich möchte jetzt keine Unterrichtsstunde in Rollentuning geben, sondern habe lediglich die Frage gestellt wo ich ein spezielles Fett herbekomme.


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Ok. Da du scheinbar weißt was du tust.

Quantum Hot Sauce es gibt nichts besseres, ich weiß leider im Moment auch nicht
wo man das bekommen kann.

Da mußt du mal die " Experten " In Zinkgußgetriebeforum fragen. Einer hat sich dort
gerade irgentwo die Hot Sauce bestellt.


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Von Avet gibts ein neues Statement dazu:
http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/avet-reels-support/104954-grease-not-grease.html


----------



## Laky (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Nun so neu ist das Statement von Avet nun nicht|rolleyes, ist ja auch der vermeintlich einzige Rollenhersteller der bisher nicht fettet. Soll nun aber hier nicht um eine Diskussion Avet gegen alle anderen Rollenhersteller, bzw. über den Sin oder Unsinn von gefetteteten Bremsscheiben gehen|bigeyes.

Nein die Zink oder Nichtzink-Leute frage ich lieber nicht, irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass da nicht so die Fachleute unterwegs sind|supergri|supergri|supergri.

Ich suche kein Getriebe Öl #d sondern ein Fett welches sich für Carbon-Bremsscheiben eignet und salzwasserfest ist:m.


----------



## heinzrch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

letzter Stand aus den Ami-Tuningforen: mit Fett wird die Bremse geschmeidiger, die max. Bremsleistung geht zurück. Ohne Fett ist die Bremsleistung höher, evt. auf Kosten der Geschmeidigkeit, die Diskussion ist allgemein etwas kontrovers. Wo sich aber alle einig sind, wenn Fett, dann nur gaaanz wenig, sonst geht die Bremsleistung rapide zurück. Die Penn-Stellungnahme ist noch nicht da....


----------



## singer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Ob Fett oder nicht hängt von den Bremsscheiben ab.


----------



## Laky (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Nun ich wollte ja eigentlich *keine *Diskussion.

Aber nun gut bevor die „Zinker“ hier auftauchen|supergri ein kurze Erklärung:

Die meisten Meeresrollen mit Carbon-Bremsscheiben (Daiwa Shimano usw.) sind eh schon ab Werk gefettet#6.

Dieses hat zwei große Vorteile gegenüber einen kleinen Nachteil.

1.Wer kennt das nicht? Bei sehr vielen Angelrollen muss man die Spule öfters mal ein Stück mit der Hand drehen, da sonst die Bremse etwas „hakelig“ anläuft und sie somit ein zu hohes Bremsmoment im entscheidenden Beginn des drillens von kampfstarken Fischen hat. Das fetten bzw. die vom Werk aus gefetteten Bremscheiben (Carbon) laufen wesentlich sanfter an.

2. Durch das fetten wird das eindringen von Salzwasser in den Bremsscheiben verhindert und somit ein „Ausblühen“ der Salzkristalle, die die Bremsscheiben zerstören können verhindert. (Sollte das jemand nicht glauben|uhoh:, es gibt genug Fotos in Amerikanischen Tuning-Foren)

Der Nachteil ist, das die Max. Bremskraft nicht erreicht wird. Das ist aber zu vernachlässigen, denn wer angelt schon mit einer bis zum Anschlag zugeknallten Bremse? Und Hänger sollte man ja auch nicht über die Rolle lösen.

Cal's Grag Grease ist wohl mit das beste was es auf den Markt gibt aber soweit ich weiß nicht in Europa zu bekommen.
Und von Shimanos Bremsenfett habe ich leider in Europa auch noch nichts gehört.
Daher meine Anfrage ob jemand eine Alternative kennt.
Das Fett sollte von der Konsistenz eher etwas zäher sein, salzwasserfest, es darf dabei Carbon nicht angreifen und sollte auch nicht verharzen.

MFG
Laky


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*



Laky schrieb:


> Daher meine Anfrage ob jemand eine Alternative kennt.
> Das Fett sollte von der Konsistenz eher etwas zäher sein, salzwasserfest, es darf dabei Carbon nicht angreifen und sollte auch nicht verharzen.


Ich hab vornehmlich bei älteren Angelrollen und Filzscheiben Nigrin verwendet, das ging ohne Probleme, dünnen Film mit dem Finger aufstreichen. 
Bei meinen neueren Rollen brauchte ich noch nie was an der Bremse tun außer ein wenig wegputzen ... |kopfkrat

Nachtrag: das dürfte wohl die neue Tube sein:
http://www.nigrin.de/produkte-7/pro....html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=158&cHash=5f0a851f28
- besonders geeignet für *schnelllaufende* Walz- und Gleitlager
- Schützt vor Korrosion und vorzeitiger Alterung. 
- Salzwasserbeständig und säurefrei.
- temperaturbeständig von -30°C bis +120°C.


----------



## mauser (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Bei meinen günstigeren Rollen nehm ich Hochvakuumfett, das funktioniert prima.
Aber bei den teueren Modellen nehm ich ein ganz spezielles Fett, bekomm ich auf der Arbeit, weiß nur leider nicht wie es heißt, bzw. wer es herstellt.
Aber ob das aus Salzwasserresistent ist, weiß ich leider nicht, da ich eigentlich nur im Süßwasser fische.
Ich würde auch keine der teuren Rollen zum Salzwasser fischen einsetzen.


----------



## mauser (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

http://www.schmierstoffe.j-oberheim.de/Vakuumtechnik/vakuumtechnik.html

Hatte ich vergessen


----------



## xonnel (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Hallo !

Ich hab meine Avet´s auch mit Fett präpariert, nachdem ich bereits Korrosion unter der Bremsscheibe festgestellt hatte.
Ob es nun definitiv Cal´s sein muss, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Bei der Arbeit haben wir so ein ziemlich teures Zeug, naja was solls, für ne kleine Dose hats gereicht und man braucht davon für Rollen ja auch nur sehr wenig. Die technischen Eigenschaften sind jedenfalls wie von Dir gefordert, allerdings ist Salzwasser nicht explizit im Datenblatt erwähnt, lediglich hochwasserverdrängend, lang haftend und für ein recht breites Temperaturspektrum ausgelegt. Ist ne ziemlich feste Konsistenz. Den Namen hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf, suche ich morgen  bei der Arbeit mal raus.

Auf alle Fälle hab ich beim ersten Durchgang bei der MXL definitiv zu viel Fett verarbeitet, der Freilauf ging nach der ersten richtigen Strike Belastung nicht mehr richtig, Bremsscheibe und Carbon waren leicht vom Fett "verklebt". Hab dann alles nochmal runter, sehr dünn aufgetragen, Carbonscheibe nach dem Fetten richtig sauber geputzt und der gewünschte Freilauf war wieder da.

Ob es das Fett nun bringt, wird sich erst im September zeigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

@mauser
"Nicht gedacht für Anwendungen im Hochvakuum, wenn die Temperaturen 30°C übersteigen."
Zumindest mit dieser Temperaturangabe und möglichen Drücken(+)  hätte ich bei einer belasteten Rollenbremse arge Bedenken. 200 Grad Beständigkeit wären mit lieber. :q


----------



## mauser (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

@AngelDet
Ich glaube nicht, das in unseren Angel-,bzw Spinnrollen ein Hochvakuum entsteht|supergri
Wäre das erste mal, das ich von einem Vakuum in der Bremse höre. Würde mich sehr wundern.|kopfkrat

Kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen, und da wird jede günstige Rolle einmal im Jahr(Schonzeit) zerlegt und gefettet, auch Bremsscheiben, Wormshaft u.ä.

Habe auch schon Fische mit den Rollen gedrillt, teilweise sogar recht lang, so das die Bremse gut beansprucht wurde, habe nie irgendwelche Verschleißerscheinungen, oder ruckeln der Bremse o.ä. erlebt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Ich weiß nun nicht die Zielfische und Belastungen von Laky.
Denke dabei nur an den Avet-Rollentest am Pickup, wo nach wenigen Sekunden blauer Qualm aus der Bremse aufsteigt ... :q


----------



## mauser (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Natürlich kenne ich auch nicht seine Einsatzgebiete und Belastungen.
Aber wenn es richtig große Seefische sind, wäre ich da natürlich auch sehr vorsichtig#6

@ AngelDet
Würde mir den Test gerne mal anschauen, hast du vielleicht einen Link per PN?

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Ich such noch nach dem  ....

Der ist auch passend:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ersKFd-4d7k


----------



## Laky (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Nein blauen Qualm wird es bei mir nicht geben |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes (hoffe ich zumindest|uhoh

Bis dato angel ich „nur“ im europäischen Küstenbereich (wobei allerdings AUS und NZ ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste stehen:l)

@ xonnel klingt schon einmal interessant, stellt sich nur die Frage wie verträgt sich das Fett mit Salzwasser|kopfkrat. Wäre nett wenn du uns deine Erfahrungen mit dem Fett, nach deinem Urlaub mitteilen würdest.


MFG
Laky


----------



## HeikoS (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Kann euch nur die Firma Interflon ans Herz legen,

produzieren Teflon Schmierstoffe auf höchsten Niveau..

wird man auch nicht einfach so in irgendnem Laden finden ... mehr in der Industrie..

Das Fett ist Salz- Süß- Kalt- Warmwasserresistent... daher lässt sich nicht verdrängen....

Das geniale an dem Fett ( Fin Super )... es ist Trocken ... und wirkt Antistatisch .. egal welcher Dreck .. es setzt sich nichts Fest ... echt grandios! 

Haben dadurch in unseren Maschinen Präzisionschleifmaschinen viel kleinere Wartungsintervalle und alles andere wurde wie versprochen auch eingehalten ...

Wenn ihr es nicht findet - könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.

MfG


----------



## mr.pepse (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ok. Da du scheinbar weißt was du tust.
> 
> Quantum Hot Sauce es gibt nichts besseres, ich weiß leider im Moment auch nicht
> wo man das bekommen kann.
> ...



Bei Ebay.com gibts das. Öl+Fett zusammen gibts mit Versand für rund 15€, eher etwas weniger. Tulaseven ist ein super Verkäufer, habe schon mehrfach dort gekauft, dauert maximal ne Woche, bis der Kram da ist. Bei 15€ musst du keine Mehrwertsteuer/Zoll zahlen.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Quantum-Hot-Sau...0?hash=item5189a14a55&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

PS: Hab das Set vor nem Monat gekauft und entsprechend lange liegen. Habs aber wegen Unistress noch nicht testen können.


----------



## Jetblack (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

so Laky - da hast Du den Mist ...du hast die Zinker angelockt 

..... siehe PN


----------



## Khaane (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hier gibts Cals Drag Crease:
> http://smoothdrag.com/price.html



Ossipeter hat die Frage doch schon beantwortet - Bremsenfett gibt es im I-Net zu genüge. #d

Du solltest aber zu Bremsenfett und nicht zu Getriebefett greifen, sonst wirds lustig.

Das von ihm angeratene Fett (Cal`s) ist gut.

PS: Dünn mit Pinsel auftragen


----------



## Laky (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Ist ja manchmal nicht so einfach mit dem Verstehen. (mag daran liegen, das der Körper zu wenig min.15mg, oder zu viel max. 100mg vom essentiellen Spurenelement ZINK täglich bekommt;+)

Also noch einmal vereinfacht|supergri:

Ich kenne Cal's Grag Grease und ich wäre auch in der Lage es in den USA zu bestellen|bigeyes!
*Ich such aber eine Alternative die einfach, z.B. im Baumarkt zu besorgen ist.
*
@ DocSchokow im oben angegebenen Link von Ossipeter findest du die passenden Bremsscheiben für deine Rollen. Es gibt aber in den USA noch mehr Händler die dir weiterhelfen können. (ich suche mal bei Zeiten noch einige Adressen raus (sind leider auf meinen Rechner in D gespeichert)

MFG
Laky


----------



## singer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

@ Laky 
Frag im Modellbauladen nach fetten für Karbonbremsscheiben.


----------



## heinzrch (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

mail von Fr. Celenzo, Fa. Penn: laut Auskunft unseres Werkstattmannes leicht fetten. Normales Rollenfett ist ok.
Der (neue) Penn-Rollenservice ist übrigens vom Feinsten, Antwort immer am nächsten Tag, Teile gehen auch sofort raus, und sind überraschend preisgünstig !


----------



## heinzrch (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

ist hier zwar nicht der Fett-Fred, aber im Fahrradladen gibts qualitativ hochwertige Fette, auch mit Teflon, z.B. Hanseline Titanfett oder das Proline-Sortiment, und auch gute Öle, ebenfalls von Proline, da gibts z.B. auch ein Kettenöl, welches genau so zäh ist, dass es nicht gleich wegläuft....


----------



## HeikoS (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Naja von den Hanseline und Proline kann ich gepflegt abraten.

Kann euch wie gesagt, nur Interflon ans Herz legen ... .. alles weitere seht ihr ja im Post vorher.

Lg Heiko


----------



## xonnel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Soderle, habs mittlerweile mal geschafft den Namen aufzutreiben ...

ISOFLEX TOPAS NB 52

• Synthetisches Wälz- und
Gleitlagerfett für einen weiten
Gebrauchstemperaturbereich
• auch für tiefe Temperaturen
• Gutes Druckaufnahmevermögen
• Gute Wasser- und
Medienbeständigkeit
• Guter Korrosionsschutz
• Oxidations- und
alterungsstabil


----------



## vergeben (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Silstar CXS 50: Die hab ich seit ca. 25 Jahren. Nun konnte ich eine günstig eine zweite schießen. Die möchte ich gern revidieren und steh' nun auch vor der Frage nach dem richtigen Fett.
Aus welchem Material die besteht, weiß ich leider nicht. Auf jeden Fall war sie mit einem dünnflüssigen, farblosen Schmierstoff versehen. Was nehm' ich dafür als Ersatz?


----------



## Wollebre (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welches Fett für Angelrollen-Bremsscheiben?*

Bremsscheiben für Angelrollen bestehen heute vorrangig aus Carbon. Vorteile dieses Stoffes sind Druckstabilität, geringste Abnutzung und ausgezeichnetes Bremsverhalten und Bremskraft. Nachteilig das trockene Carbonscheiben zum Ruckeln beim Schnurabzug neigen. Dieses verhindert das beidseitige dünne Einreiben der Scheiben mit einem Teflonfett. Auch wird das Material dadurch gegen Eindringen von Salz- und Süßwasser geschützt. Getrocknetes Salzwasser bildet Salzkristalle welche die Scheiben zerstören. Die maximale Bremsleistung einer Angelrolle geht wohl um ca. 3-5 Prozent durch die Fettung zurück. Da die meisten Rollen mehr Bremsleistung bringen als überhaupt benötigt wird, spielt das keine Rolle.

So wird Bremsenfett richtig aufgetragen:
Beide Seiten der CFK Bremsscheiben mit dem Bremsenfett einstreichen und gut in das Gewebe einmassieren. Dann wieder alles abwischen bis nur noch ein hauchdünner Film zu sehen ist. Wenn man mit dem Finger darauf drückt, sollte man nur noch ganz schwach seinen Fingerabdruck erkennen können. Die Metallscheiben brauchen keine Fettbehandlung!

Wenn der Bremsknopf keine Dichtung hat, den Spalt zwischen oberer Metallscheibe und Spule mit Fett "zukleistern". Verhindert das Eindringen von Wasser. 
Wenn nach dem Angeln die Rolle mit Wasser gespült wird, den Bremsknop vorher fest zudrehen und erst wieder öffnen wenn die Spule trocken ist. Lagerung der Rolle nur bei freier Bremse. Verhindert das Zusammenbacken der Bremsscheiben.

So weit mir bekannt, werden Bremsenfette angeboten von Shimano, Daiwa und Cal`s. Jedoch noch keinen Händler in D ausfindig gemacht wo man das Shimano oder Daiwa Bremsenfett kaufen kann. Aufgrund des Preises hat sich jedenfalls das Cal`s weltweit durchgesetzt. Seit einige Jahre kann man es von deutsche Händler beziehen und braucht nicht mehr selbst aus den USA importieren. Gibt es u.a. beim Avet Generalimporteur: www.70grad-nord.de/schmierstoffe.html

Alternative Teflonfette wird es sicherlich geben. Nur warum selbst lange experimentieren, wenn es z.b. in den USA die Nr. 1 bei den Bremsenfetten ist. Bei meine Rollenwartungen setzte ich es auch nur ein.

Selbiges trifft aus Rollenöle und -fette zu. Sind alle mal für die Industrie, Marinebereich oder Militär entwickelt worden. Rollenhersteller haben dieses und jenes getestet. Das was für gut befunden wurde, bekam ein neues Etikett und wurde in kleine Einheiten in den Handel gebracht. So haben halt einige Rollenhersteller ihr "eigenes" Öl und Fett......
Sicherlich gibt es auch andere Öle/Fette die den Zweck voll erfüllen. Nur wie schon geschrieben warum erst selbst anfangen zu experimentieren.

Persönlich setze ich bei Rollenwartungen das CorrosionX Öl oder wenns leichter drehen muss das ReelX oder bei BC Rollen das super Leichtlauföl SpeedX ein. Fette werden von der Firma auch vertrieben. Rollenfett Soft (nehme ich für Rollen bis zur Größe 4000) und das Rollenfett Medium für alle größeren bis Big Game Rollen. Den Vorteil in diese Produkte sehe ich in der ausgezeichneten Schmierwirkung und langanhaltenden Korrosionsschutz auch beim Angeln im Salzwasser. Früher die Sachen aus den den USA importiert jetzt auch in D erhältlich. 
U.a. hier:
www.70grad-nord.de/schmierstoffe.html
www.rutenreparatur.de/shop/speedx-reelx-öl-und-fett/
www.canyonreels.eu/de/online-shop/pflegeoele-a-fette

In Magdeburg bin ich auch und werde über Rollenwartung und Carbon Bremsscheiben etwas referieren. 

Stehe für weitere Fragen gern zur Vergüng

Wolfgang


----------

